# N Ga Traditional Archery Club - July Shoot: Tomi's pictures added!



## dutchman (Jun 21, 2012)

The July shoot at NGTA will be held on Sunday, July 8. We usually have the July shoot on the second Sunday to avoid interference with anybody's July 4 plans.

At any rate, the festivities will get under way at around 8:30 a.m. or so with Dave Bureau serving as our host. We'll have our usual 20 targets, a kids' range with 5 targets set close and in the clear for the little guys to have a whack at. Lunch will be available for a $5 per person donation.

Shoot fees are, as usual:
Club members - $5
Non members - $10
First time visitors - $0
Family of 4 or more
Members $15
Non members - $20

Set up will be on Saturday, July 7 at 8:00 a.m.

Note: the kids' range is an unsupervised (by club officers or instructors) range set up for little guys to have a chance to shoot at some fun targets in the wide open at short range. It is our expectation that parents will take advantage of this opportunity to allow their younger offspring to shoot at 3D targets in the woods and let them have fun, but be supervised by parents to maintain the highest level of safety. Please do not allow your children to shoot this course unsupervised.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 22, 2012)

Going to be another good shoot I am sure.

For those interested, we will have our yearly business meeting, (as mandated by the bylaws), 2pm July 8.
All members are welcome to attend.

Proposed agenda to follow.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jun 23, 2012)

As usual, another shoot I will not be able to attend.


----------



## Necedah (Jun 23, 2012)

Since I'm hosting, and I like gimmicky shots, you will see the skunk in the outhouse, the cobra behind the pendulum and a new running pig shot among others.
Also, for all all you fast draw arra flingers, we're going to see who can accurately shoot the most arras in 30 seconds. WINNER TAKE ALL.  

Dave


----------



## brownitisdown (Jun 24, 2012)

Necedah said:


> Since I'm hosting, and I like gimmicky shots, you will see the skunk in the outhouse, the cobra behind the pendulum and a new running pig shot among others.
> Also, for all all you fast draw arra flingers, we're going to see who can accurately shoot the most arras in 30 seconds. WINNER TAKE ALL.
> 
> Dave



that going  to be fun one


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 25, 2012)

Will be there. Know it will be another great shoot.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 25, 2012)

Necedah said:


> Since I'm hosting, and I like gimmicky shots, you will see the skunk in the outhouse, the cobra behind the pendulum and a new running pig shot among others.
> Also, for all all you fast draw arra flingers, we're going to see who can accurately shoot the most arras in 30 seconds. WINNER TAKE ALL.
> 
> Dave



Looking forward to it, Dave. We gonna set up on Saturday morning at 0800 as usual?


----------



## RogerB (Jun 28, 2012)

This shoot is getting closer folks make sure its on your calendar. I looked at the 10 day weather forcast this morning and the temps are supposed to come down some and no rain in the prediction for the 8th.
We, under Dave's direction, will have a fun course and hope to see all of you there.


----------



## Skunkhound (Jun 28, 2012)

Sounds like a fun course. Too bad I loose or break too many arrows to participate in the quick shoot. Just bought a dozen, and broke one the first day.


----------



## RogerB (Jul 3, 2012)

Dave is on vacation, so I will take the liberty to say setup will start at 8AM Sat. with the our normal pre-setup meeting to be held at Loretta's at 7AM. All interested in attending are welcome!!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 3, 2012)

10-4 on the Loretta's and all...


----------



## Dennis (Jul 3, 2012)

sounds fun!


----------



## Necedah (Jul 3, 2012)

MORE STUFF FOR SUNDAY

Devotional at 8:30

Fastest Bow in Georgia competition at 1:00
$1.00 entry fee, winner take all.


Sunday
• Club Members - $5.00/person
• Non-members - $10.00/person
• Families of 3 or more - $15.00

As always, if you’re a first-time visitor to NGTA, your shoot is on the house.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 6, 2012)

RogerB said:


> Dave is on vacation, so I will take the liberty to say setup will start at 8AM Sat. with the our normal pre-setup meeting to be held at Loretta's at 7AM. All interested in attending are welcome!!



Tomi and I will miss set up tomorrow. Her house took a full hit
last night during a strong windstorm. She has tree tops, big limbs and debris all over the place, but her house was not
hit by anything big enough to o much damage.
No power for her today.
I am headed that way early in the am with Chain Saws and such.
See you all on Sunday.


----------



## Lorren68 (Jul 7, 2012)

dutchman said:


> The July shoot at NGTA will be held on Sunday, July 8. We usually have the July shoot on the second Sunday to avoid interference with anybody's July 4 plans.
> 
> At any rate, the festivities will get under way at around 8:30 a.m. or so with Dave Bureau serving as our host. We'll have our usual 20 targets, a kids' range with 5 targets set close and in the clear for the little guys to have a whack at. Lunch will be available for a $5 per person donation.
> 
> ...



Could someone post directions please, the sticky directions are gone.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 7, 2012)

North Georgia Traditional Archery Club - Information and Directions

The North Georgia Traditional Archery Club is located in Gainesville, GA. We provide a full schedule of 3D shooting events January through August. We shoot on the first Sunday of each month with the exepction of July. The July date is usually chosen so as not to interfere with the July 4 holiday. We may also make an adjustment for Easter Sunday as well, depending on when it falls in the month from year to year.

The shoots start when you get there if you wish. The host is usually there at about 8:00 AM until 3:00 PM. We offer a devotional at 9:00 AM. We usually have some good food. Lunch at about 12:00 noon and cost $5.00 per person.

We offer Recurve, Longbow, Primitive, Women's and Youth classes. Registraition is required even though our shoots are non-competitive.
We do not allow the use of compound bows on our courses, but we will be happy to put a trad bow in your hand if you happen to arrive without one.

Shoot fees are $5.00 for members, $10.00 for non members. We do offer discounts for families. Membership is only $25, so if you plan to shoot every month, it's a bargain. 

We would love to have you and your family attend one of our upcoming shoots. Y'all come visit with us. You'll be glad you did.


Directions to NGT shoots in Gainesville, GA 

ADDRESS: 2295 Lee Land Rd Gainesville, GA 30507

Take I 985 North to Exit 20 - CANDLER Rd.(aka GA Hwy 60) Turn Right. Follow Candler Rd East past the Hall County Landfill on the left and Atlas Cold Storage on the right. Keep going a little further until you get to LEE LAND RD on the Right. You will see our big NGT sign. Turn Right and follow LEE LAND Rd until it forks under the cell tower and large powerline. We are there on the left. We have an NGTA sign just at our gated entry. If you go under the large powerline, you have gone too far!dy

NGTA Web PageQ

http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/

We also have a Facebook page. Just search North Georgia Traditional Archery on Facebook and you'll find us!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 7, 2012)

We would love to have you and your family attend one of our upcoming shoots. Y'all come visit with us. You'll be glad you did.


Directions to NGT shoots in Gainesville, GA 

ADDRESS: 2295 Lee Land Rd Gainesville, GA 30507

Take I 985 North to Exit 20 - CANDLER Rd.(aka GA Hwy 60) Turn Right. Follow Candler Rd East past the Hall County Landfill on the left and Atlas Cold Storage on the right. Keep going a little further until you get to LEE LAND RD on the Right. You will see our big NGT sign. Turn Right and follow LEE LAND Rd until it forks under the cell tower and large powerline. We are there on the left. We have an NGTA sign just at our gated entry. If you go under the large powerline, you have gone too far!dy

NGTA Web PageQ

http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/

We also have a Facebook page. Just search North Georgia Traditional Archery on Facebook and you'll find us!


----------



## Lorren68 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks Mr. Allen


----------



## dutchman (Jul 8, 2012)

Lorren68 said:


> Could someone post directions please, the sticky directions are gone.



Jake took care of you, but the directions are right there in Post #2 of the gatherings sticky thread...


----------



## Al33 (Jul 8, 2012)

I had a GRAND time today riding up and back with Skunk Hound and shooting the course three times with the finest friends anyone could ask for. Outstanding hosting job Dave and the lunch was wonderful. A challenging but very fun course. So many to thank but I do want to especially thank the ladies that brought side dishes and deserts. I didn't get to try them all but there was sure a lot to choose from and everything I did eat was superb. Even Dave treated us to some wonderful home made banana pudding that was wonderful.

Got to shoot with Lorren68, his son Billy, Billy's friend Matthew, Kevin's friend Tim, and Ron Stancil. Also got to shoot a round with Skunk Hound, TNGIRL, and Stanley Bennett. Another round with Jake Allen and Red Arrow. Thanks folks for all the shooting fun!

Thanks Skunk Hound for doing the driving! Awesome day!!!!


----------



## BkBigkid (Jul 8, 2012)

Had a great time at the shoot today Hated that we Missed the last two. (kids were in a Car accident in April and not  able to shoot) 

Great Job on the Course, I really liked the realistic shot choices. that were chosen.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 8, 2012)

Great course today. I enjoyed it very much. But then again, I always do. Thanks to Roger, David, and Chris for letting  me tag along with them to shoot.


----------



## Lorren68 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks to NGTA for putting on a fine shoot. Today was my first time at the shoot, but I hope not the last.  I think we were able to convert another young man to the Trad ranks.


----------



## WildWillie (Jul 8, 2012)

Great shoot as always Thanks to everyone who made it happen and that was some excellent banana puddin and potato salad,Dave and Mrs.Bell


----------



## Blueridge (Jul 9, 2012)

Had a great time, wish I could have stayed around longer.  Good devotion Dave! And as always I wish I could have shot better.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 9, 2012)

OKAY DOKEY.....here's my pictures. I sure was thankful to my Knight in a shining Ford pickup Sat. With all his tools and help, my tree limbs and debris in my yard was taken care of and I didn't miss the shoot on Sunday!!!! All's well at my little hacienda in TN now, so here's my view of yesterday's shoot!!!!
Dave Bureau, Doug and Jean Bell were our hosts for the day. Dave stood and did a wonderful job with his testimony and devotion for us. Makes me mighty proud to call him my friend....... Dave, Doug and Jean sure worked hard for us to have a comfortable and good noontime meal!!! Thanks to any and all who helped out on this. It was fine!!!!!! As usual you could find Roger at the sign-in table....grinning and talking!!!!! I caught families and friends about to start practicing!!!Brian Harbin and his kids stopped for me a second, then I got a picture of Logan!!!!
Tom, Bill and Stan give me some BIG GRINS!!!!! then our group heads to the course!!!!! And I caught some more fine fellas out there shooting!!!!!


----------



## chenryiv (Jul 9, 2012)

Awesome Course Dave B.,  enjoyed all the moving targets.  As always, I enjoyed the followship.  Want to thank Dutchman, RogerB, Charlie, Tom, Casey and Skunkhound for allowing me to join you company and also for imparting some of that  “Good Traditional Knowledge” (GTK)!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 9, 2012)

2nd bunch:
caught alot of folks on the course having a great time. I sure did with my shooting buddies Al, David and Stan!!!! And I sure could tell my clippers hadn't been there on Sat....some very challenging shots from 1 to 20!!!!!!!and some of them sticks that are eye-pokers to me hadn't been trimmed!!!!! Anyway, back at the pavillion waiting lunch caught lots of folks socializing.....and Logan again!!! I thought I had captured his 2 rows of granny beads but guess I didn't!!!! I didn't get Tommy or Jerry's granny beads either!!!!LOL!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 9, 2012)

3rd batch:
We stayed cool with fans, cold water and an occasional grateful breeze.  The Tom Crowe family (with Miss Bella!!) headed out on the course. I caught Poppie and Logan again!!!! Then I caught a discussion that I couldn't resist.....Doug Bell had missed it by "that much" BUT Billy Hudson and Lee Camp said it was by "thhhhhhat much" HAHA!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 9, 2012)

4th bunch:

At 2 we held the annual NGT club meeting. Jeff Hampton gave us the totals and run down as the treasurer/secretary then Roger gave us some riveting info (I'm just kidding ya'll I caught Jeff with his eyes shut!!!had to show it!!!HA!) anyway, we held a very productive, informative meeting. Lots of issues were brought up and worked out and I gotta tell ya.....2013 for the NGTA club is really gonna be GREAT! Signing up new members everytime we have a shoot!!!!  Thanks to Roger and Jeff for a well ran meeting!  Anyway....back to my pictures(important stuff!!) I caught lots of folks just having a good time together and laughing alot!!!! The Campbells and Dennis and a really happy Chris Horsman. I discovered that Jeff wanted to be Marlon Brando in the "Godfather".....here's his rendition of Vito C. in the garden with an orange peel in his mouth!!!!! 
Then ya'll are gifted with just how lovely a maiden with a bow can be....at any age!!!!!!!
Thanks for looking, if you missed this shoot, you still have 1 more to go before the season ends for 2012......hope you can make it in August!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 13, 2012)

Wonderful pictures Tomi! Thank you for taking the time to take, post and narrate.
The maidens at the end are a nice touch, except for the big one in the chair.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 13, 2012)

Jake Allen said:


> Wonderful pictures Tomi! Thank you for taking the time to take, post and narrate.



AMEN!!!! We all have come to expect the pictorials from you and sure appreciate it. I know I always look forward to viewing them. I have saved a bunch of them for myself too. Thanks Tomi!!!!


----------



## pine nut (Jul 13, 2012)

That's what I'm talkin' about for how much Tomi has done for all of us!  Thank you for being you!


----------

